# [SOLVED] Bluetooth issue with Intel® Wi-Fi 6E AX210

## ngahy

Hello everyone,

My wifi card is the Intel® Wi-Fi 6E AX210, (6GHz), 2x2 with BT5.2 and I guess that it also has the bluetooth support.

My wifi works fine but the bluetooth does not work at all

 * I have this error showing regularly in my dmesg:

```
[59417.764284] Bluetooth: hci0: Reading Intel version information failed (-22)

[59417.764288] Bluetooth: hci0: Intel Read version failed (-22)

```

 * When I run rfkill list, sometime this line "hci0: Bluetooth" appears, sometime not. 

```
$ rfkill list bluetooth

4: dell-bluetooth: Bluetooth

   Soft blocked: no

   Hard blocked: no

105632: hci0: Bluetooth

   Soft blocked: no

   Hard blocked: no

$ rfkill list bluetooth

4: dell-bluetooth: Bluetooth

   Soft blocked: no

   Hard blocked: no

$ rfkill list bluetooth

4: dell-bluetooth: Bluetooth

   Soft blocked: no

   Hard blocked: no

$ rfkill list bluetooth

4: dell-bluetooth: Bluetooth

   Soft blocked: no

   Hard blocked: no

105636: hci0: Bluetooth

   Soft blocked: no

   Hard blocked: no
```

 * lspci

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Device 9a36 (rev 05)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Device 9a01 (rev 05)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Device 9a60 (rev 01)

00:04.0 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation Device 9a03 (rev 05)

00:06.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Device 9a0f (rev 05)

00:07.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Tiger Lake-H Thunderbolt 4 PCI Express Root Port #0 (rev 05)

00:07.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Tiger Lake-H Thunderbolt 4 PCI Express Root Port #1 (rev 05)

00:0a.0 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation Device 9a0d (rev 01)

00:0d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation Tiger Lake-H Thunderbolt 4 USB Controller (rev 05)

00:0d.2 USB controller: Intel Corporation Tiger Lake-H Thunderbolt 4 NHI #0 (rev 05)

00:12.0 Serial controller: Intel Corporation Device 43fc (rev 11)

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation Device 43ed (rev 11)

00:14.2 RAM memory: Intel Corporation Device 43ef (rev 11)

00:15.0 Serial bus controller [0c80]: Intel Corporation Device 43e8 (rev 11)

00:15.1 Serial bus controller [0c80]: Intel Corporation Device 43e9 (rev 11)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation Device 43e0 (rev 11)

00:16.3 Serial controller: Intel Corporation Device 43e3 (rev 11)

00:19.0 Serial bus controller [0c80]: Intel Corporation Device 43ad (rev 11)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Device 43b9 (rev 11)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Device 43ba (rev 11)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Device 4389 (rev 11)

00:1f.3 Audio device: Intel Corporation Device 43c8 (rev 11)

00:1f.4 SMBus: Intel Corporation Device 43a3 (rev 11)

00:1f.5 Serial bus controller [0c80]: Intel Corporation Device 43a4 (rev 11)

00:1f.6 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation Ethernet Connection (14) I219-LM (rev 11)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation Device 25b8 (rev a1)

01:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation Device 2291 (rev a1)

02:00.0 Non-Volatile memory controller: SK hynix Device 174a

93:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Device 2725 (rev 1a)

94:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTS5260 PCI Express Card Reader (rev 01)

```

Can someone help me to enable it?

Thank youLast edited by ngahy on Tue Sep 07, 2021 7:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## alamahant

Please install

linux-firmware 

configure the kernel thus

```

[*] Networking support --->

      <M>   Bluetooth subsystem support --->

              [*]   Bluetooth Classic (BR/EDR) features

              <*>     RFCOMM protocol support

              [ ]       RFCOMM TTY support

              < >     BNEP protocol support

              [ ]       Multicast filter support

              [ ]       Protocol filter support

              <*>     HIDP protocol support

              [*]     Bluetooth High Speed (HS) features

              [*]   Bluetooth Low Energy (LE) features

                    Bluetooth device drivers --->

                      <M> HCI USB driver

                      <M> HCI UART driver

      <*>   RF switch subsystem support --->

    Device Drivers --->

          HID support --->

            <*>   User-space I/O driver support for HID subsystem

```

and use USE="bluetooth"

in make.conf

followed by a rebuild @world.

----------

## ngahy

 *alamahant wrote:*   

> Please install
> 
> linux-firmware 
> 
> 

 

Already installed

 *alamahant wrote:*   

> 
> 
> configure the kernel thus
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Thanks to you, I enabled these features.

 *alamahant wrote:*   

> 
> 
> and use USE="bluetooth"
> 
> in make.conf
> ...

 

I already have "bluetooth" in USE.

I installed the new kernel and rebooted.

I still have the error in dmesg

----------

## alamahant

You need iwlwifi.

Is your wifi working?

plz see

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Iwlwifi

do you have

```

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_INTEL=y

```

just curious...

Try

```

modprobe iwlwifi

```

all ok?

Also plz use latest kernel and linux-firmware with the driver configured as =m

```

CONFIG_IWLWIFI=m

```

----------

## ngahy

 *alamahant wrote:*   

> You need iwlwifi.
> 
> Is your wifi working?
> 
> plz see
> ...

 

* The following command: modinfo iwlwifi shows something so I guess it works.

 *alamahant wrote:*   

> 
> 
> do you have
> 
> ```
> ...

 

* I have it

 *alamahant wrote:*   

> 
> 
> just curious...
> 
> Try
> ...

 

* The command returns nothing so "all ok".

 *alamahant wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Also plz use latest kernel and linux-firmware with the driver configured as =m
> 
> ```
> ...

 

* uname -a 

```
Linux user 5.10.52-gentoo-x86_64 #1 SMP Tue Aug 24 19:56:01 CEST 2021 x86_64 11th Gen Intel(R) Core(TM) i9-11950H @ 2.60GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

*  zgrep 'IWLWIFI\|IWLDVM\|IWLMVM' /proc/config.gz

```
CONFIG_IWLWIFI=m

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_LEDS=y

CONFIG_IWLDVM=m

CONFIG_IWLMVM=m

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_OPMODE_MODULAR=y

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_BCAST_FILTERING is not set

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUGFS=y

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEVICE_TRACING is not set

```

----------

## alamahant

What happens if you

```

/etc/init.d/bluetooth start  #### or

/usr/libexec/bluetooth/bluetoothd -n

```

?

And does your bluetooth work if you boot into a live dvd?

----------

## ngahy

 *alamahant wrote:*   

> What happens if you
> 
> ```
> 
> /etc/init.d/bluetooth start  #### or
> ...

 

* $ sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth start

```
 * WARNING: bluetooth has already been started
```

* $ sudo /usr/libexec/bluetooth/bluetoothd -n 

```
bluetoothd[29378]: Bluetooth daemon 5.58

D-Bus setup failed: Name already in use

bluetoothd[29378]: src/main.c:main() Unable to get on D-Bus
```

Did not try on livecd yet

----------

## ngahy

From this forum post https://community.frame.work/t/linux-users-dont-upgrade-to-5-13/3874

it looks like the Intel AX210 card does not work with Linux Kernel <= 5.11 and Linux

Kernel >=5.13.

Thanks to this answer: https://community.frame.work/t/linux-users-dont-upgrade-to-5-13/3874/20

I downloaded sys-kernel/gentoo-kernel-bin:5.12.19 and the card seems to work with it.

It is directly detected by bluetoothctl and you just need to connect with your device.

For the wifi, I removed /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-ty-a0-gf-a0.pnvm as suggested here:

https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=212371#c13

However, I needed to put the file back to have a working wifi.

Both wifi and bluetooth are working now. I still have an issue: my headphones and my computer

are disconnected periodically. It seems to be an issue with these cards used for both wifi and

bluetooth.

----------

## avdb

I have the same WIFi card and it's extremely bothersome to get disconnected all the time. At this point you're probably better off either using ethernet or using an external WiFi card that doesn't rely on proprietary blobs for functionality.

----------

